# Uruguayan Lawmaker Proposes Bill to Allow Crypto to be Used for Payments



## 64K (Aug 5, 2021)

_“Crypto assets will be recognized and accepted by law and applicable in any legal business. They will be considered a valid means of payment, in addition to those included in the financial inclusion law, as long as they comply with the rules set forth in the law and the regulations,” _the bill said.


----------

